# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding tegen haaruitval en voor gezond haar

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding tegen haaruitval en voor gezond haar*

We besteden meer en meer aandacht aan ons uiterlijk en dat is lang geen exclusieve vrouwenzaak meer. Ook mannen doen er alles aan om er zo lang mogelijk goed uit te zijn. Allerlei huidcrèmes en andere verzorgingsproducten voor mannen zijn dan ook al goed ingeburgerd. Niets is dan vervelender dan steeds meer en meer haren in je borstel aan te treffen. Voor velen is haaruitval en kaal worden een échte nachtmerrie die vooral ons zelfvertrouwen aantast. Op kaal worden staat geen leeftijd, kale twintigers vormen zijn al lang geen uitzondering meer. Kaal worden is in belangrijke mate erfelijk bepaald. Wetenschappers zijn er echter ook van overtuigd dat haaruitval en kaalheid in belangrijke mate wordt bepaald door onze ongezonde voedingsgewoonten. Wat moet je bij voorkeur dan wel en niet eten om je haar zo lang mogelijk gezond te houden en haaruitval en kaalhoofdigheid te voorkomen?

Gezond haar glanst, is zijdezacht en heeft een bepaald volume. Dat is echter lang niet bij iedereen zo. Tal van omgevings- en allerlei andere factoren hebben een negatieve invloed op de gezondheid van je haar. Glansloos en slap haar en vooral haaruitval zijn de voornaamste klachten. Dé oorzaak van haaruitval bestaat niet. Haaruitval en kaal worden hebben de meest uiteenlopende oorzaken zoals onvoldoende verzorging of een niet aangepaste behandeling, stress, vermoeidheid, slechte voedingsgewoonten en allerlei omgevingsfactoren waarbij milieuverontreiniging op kop. Haaruitval en kaalhoofdigheid kunnen echter ook het gevolg zijn van allerlei ziekten en van het (langdurig) gebruik van sommige geneesmiddelen.

*Soorten haartypes*
Er bestaat heel wat verschil in de kwaliteit en types van haar. Beiden hebben uiteraard ook invloed op de verzorging van je haar. Elk haartype vraagt immers een andere én aangepaste behandeling. Gezond haar vraagt tevens een voorzichtige aanpak. Droog je haar zeker niet op de heetste stand van je haardroger en wees zeker voorzichtig met het gebruik van zowel stijl- als krultang. Hitte droogt je haar uit en maakt het dof en glansloos. Wacht om je haar te borstelen tot het volledig droog is, nat haar is broos en breekt gemakkelijk.

*Stress en gebrek aan slaap*
Je haar krijgt het dagelijks zwaar te verduren. Temperatuurschommelingen en wind drogen het uit, maar lang niet uitsluitend de sterk wisselende weersomstandigheden en milieuverontreiniging hebben een negatieve invloed op de gezondheid van je haar. Stress en slaaptekortbijvoorbeeld zijn minstens even grote vijanden van gezond haar en bevorderen haaruitval en kaalheid. Zorg geregeld voor rust en ontspanning, dat komt de gezondheid van je haar zéker ten goede.

*Aangepaste voeding*
Wat minder is geweten is dat voeding een grotere rol speelt bij het gezond houden van je haar dan je wel denkt. Haar groeit vanuit een haarzakje, dat zich in je hoofdhuid bevindt. Voor gezond haar heeft dat haarzakje aangepaste voeding nodig waarbij eiwitten,.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat het voor een groot deel ook wel genetisch bepaald is hoor. 
Mijn ex-man, ik en mijn kinderen zijn gezegend met een hele dikke haarbos. Mijn kinderen zijn geboren met heel veel haar, na enkele maanden is dat allemaal uitgevallen en hadden ze geen sprietje haar meer op hun hoofd, bij mij is mijn haar ook uitgevallen als baby en 3 keer zo veel terug gekomen, bij mijn kinderen ook dus. 

Mijn overgrootvader-grootvader en mijn vader hadden tot hun dood nog een hele dikke haarbos, zelfs geen grijs haar maar mooi zwart blinkend haar, het enige wat er toen bestond was brilcrème, de oudere mensen zullen dit nog wel kennen.... en ook pantène dat kenden ze vroeger om op hun haar te doen, de mannen he.... 

Wanneer heb ik haaruitval gehad, na de bevalling van mijn 2 kinderen maar dat is dan wel hormonaal te noemen, mannen hebben daar geen last van dus maar daarna als mijn lichaam zich hersteld had dan is het teruggekomen zonder problemen. 

Haarproducten kunnen wel zorgen voor "gezond haar" maar of je er meer haar gaat van krijgen, dat is genetisch, de ene heeft heel veel haar, dik haar, krullend of sluik haar, de andere heeft weinig haar that's life en of je nu arm of rijk bent, kijk naar de zoon van Prins Charles van Engeland, is net 30 en heeft ook al een serieus kaal hoofd en als prins zal hij wel de beste producten gekregen hebben die er op de markt te verkrijgen zijn. Prins William bedoel ik dus...

----------

